# Where to buy?



## cavey (10/2/13)

Hi guys,

Looking to put down a brew on Monday and need to get some cascade hops. Craftbrewer is not open Monday, where else around east Brisbane can I get some?

Thanks


----------



## lukiferj (10/2/13)

http://www.qualityhomebrew.com.au down in Slacks Creek normally have some. There is a home brew shop in Annerley but I've never been to it before. If you get really stuck PM me. I have some bulk Cascade from 2011 I'm still getting through and can shout you some.


----------



## cavey (11/2/13)

Thanks mate, I will pop down there and have a look.


----------

